# Bolt



## chris1092020 (Mar 20, 2016)

Is tivo bolt coming out with a 6 tuner this year


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

No one here knows for sure.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

chris1092020 said:


> Is tivo bolt coming out with a 6 tuner this year


Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

A new 6-tuner box was mentioned, but with the new CEO things are kind of unknown right now.


----------



## bmas4 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello,
Does the bolt have a clear qam tuner? Why would they not support clear qam? I hooked it up to an all digital clear qam system and it does not pull in channels?

Its not encrypted as most private cable systems are not. This is a HUGE market that Tivo is missing out on

Am I missing something?

Brian


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bmas4 said:


> Hello,
> Does the bolt have a clear qam tuner? Why would they not support clear qam? I hooked it up to an all digital clear qam system and it does not pull in channels?
> 
> Its not encrypted as most private cable systems are not. This is a HUGE market that Tivo is missing out on
> ...


It appears you are new to the forum. So just for back ground info this topic has been beat to death since the release of the original Series 3 back in 2006.

The simple answer is in order for a Bolt to work with cable you have to use a cable card - which you get from you cable company.

The Bolt certainly has QAM tuners built in (4 actually). If I am remembering correctly (I am OTA) it can not do a scan and tune the clear channels without the cable card. The older TiVos could do that but would not have any guide data without the cable card.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bmas4 said:


> Hello,
> Does the bolt have a clear qam tuner? Why would they not support clear qam? I hooked it up to an all digital clear qam system and it does not pull in channels?
> 
> Its not encrypted as most private cable systems are not. This is a HUGE market that Tivo is missing out on
> ...


You're missing the fact that the market you are looking at is shrinking. More markets get encrypted every week. Add the confusion of clear QAM channel numbers on different systems it's very hard to support. My cable feed, when it went digital, did not encrypt basic cable. So I had about 140 channels that I could tune without a box or cable card. I was lucky to have a TV that let me label channels. But my DVR at that time could not map the channels since most had three or four decimal places. For a period of about six months my HD channels looked like OTA, so I could map them to the Rovi guide. Now, all but two channels are encrypted.

The TiVo cable guide assumes you have a cable card. Without a cable card you can perform a manual scan and it will detect your cable channels - all of them. That gets me about 400 channels. I can go through the list and only enable the two I receive and make them Favorites, then select Favorites in the guide. Now I can record them, but there is no listing data. After a cable card is installed and provisioned the scan ability is disabled.

I hope I have answered your question. Please scan your TV, note the channel numbers, and enable those channels on the TiVo. Just don't expect any guide based recording ability.

If you want to see the progression of encryption since 2013, you can look at this thread:http://www.avsforum.com/forum/35-ca.../1475637-all-your-qam-channels-scrambled.html


----------

